

Brains More Distracted, Not Slower with Age - yagibear
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=brains-more-distracted

======
jamesjyu
They should run tests on hackers comparing ones with access to HN and ones
without.

------
mattmcknight
I was going to read this article, but something else caught my eye.

------
maurycy
Reminds me old thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=303730>

------
jamesbritt
Oh, great. Just what I need.

